# I know I'm not the only one that does this.



## Dirty Rig (Dec 16, 2009)

I've got this irritating but entertaining habit that I'm sure many of you have as well. While fighting the mind-numbing boredom that comes with this particular lifestyle and culture, I often find myself re-writing words to popular songs, usually having the lyrics to do with squatting, traveling culture, my friends, or (most often) how awesome I am. Here are a couple I can remember off-hand. Boone, I know we came up with a shit-ton together. Do you remember any? Post your own, train kids!

*LEADER OF THE SQUAT*
(sung to the Mickey Mouse theme)
Who's the leader of the squat spangin' NO.P.D.?
Gimme a D, I-R-T, Y-R-I-G
Dirty Rig! Dirty Rig!
Forever let us keep our leader high!...(etc)

*RUNNIN' THROUGH THE TRAIN-YARD*
(sung to the tune of Ohh-Da-Lally from Robin Hood, about me and my roaddawg)
Dirty Rig and Dustin Tise
Runnin' through the trainyard
Hoppin' fences, dodgin' bulls and tryna get away!
Never really thinkin' much
Just drinking from the spacebag
Twist the nozzle, guzzle it down
But up behind the crewshack
Down by the guard-tower
Piggies watchin' them and gatherin' around...


They're corny, they're cheesey, but they make for great campfire sing-a-longs!


----------



## menu (Dec 16, 2009)

it def helps kill the time. my buddy revo made one that man-o-war did. 

something along the line of "freight trains 40's of steel, to help the soul to heal!!!" 

good shit


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Dec 16, 2009)

When my old traveling partner and I were stuck in Alabama for a while we spent a lot of our time rewriting the lyrics to rap songs. Like that Gucci Mane song "I'm the shit" 

We changed that to something like:

I'm crusty bitch
I'm crusty bitch
I'm crusty bitch
I'm crusty bitch

Look at my bibs dayum
Look at my rag dayum
Look at my dog dayum
Look at my dreads dayum
etc....

Or the Kelis song "Milkshake"

"My Unit brings all the boys to the yard, and their like 'it's faster than yours', damn right, it's faster than yours..." etc. i don't remember the rest of that one, I'd have to ask her.

Yeah we had a lot of time on our hands.....


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 16, 2009)

hahaha awesome!


----------



## skelabunny (Dec 16, 2009)

I want you to sing that to me nails LOL


----------



## barnaclebones (Dec 16, 2009)

Drunken Hearted Man said:


> When my old traveling partner and I were stuck in Alabama for a while we spent a lot of our time rewriting the lyrics to rap songs. Like that Gucci Mane song "I'm the shit"
> 
> We changed that to something like:
> 
> ...




ahahahahahahahhahahahaaaaaaaaa!! 


yeah... when im hitchin i like to pretend i'm in a dumb 1950's musical... striking poses and making up songs..

"Did you see that last car? 
Dude that bitch flicked us off
should we shove a grenade in her mouf 
and then demand that she cough?"

had that one in my travel journal to the tune of some song in Bye Bye Birdy..


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 16, 2009)

oh oh oh i wanna be in this video.


----------



## finn (Dec 16, 2009)

I like singing "likes likker better'n me" but substituting liquor with whatever suits the situation, like "her career." As in,
I'm in love with a brown eyed girl, and she's in love with me,
but she's in love with grad school, she likes her career better'n me,
last night she came to see me, last night smiled on me,
but tonight she reads her textbooks, she likes her career better'n me...

you get the idea.


----------



## bote (Dec 16, 2009)

by some guys I met in Mexico city, I guess they got hungry riding the train down and made this up. 
To the tune of Kenny Rogers ¨the Gambler¨, ¨The Scrambler¨ was all about breakfast and went something like:

Gota know when to flip´em
know when to whip´em...

there´ll be time enough for coffee
when the gravy´s done

really wish I could remember the whole thing, chris, mike and aaron (i think?) 
if you guys are out there, post the lyrics they were genius


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, there's my song in the Music board... I also did it once with Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer. The lyrics are dirty, immature, and slightly homophobic, but at the same time absurd enough(maybe) to be funny.

It's called Grandpa Got Molested By A Brakeman. I'll post lyrics if anybody's interested or morbidly curious...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 18, 2009)

I just do random things.."leavin on a frieght train I don't want to ever come back again"..my feelings for austin..haha


----------



## ramblerat (Dec 18, 2009)

i got one from canada you guys know stompn tom conners canadain living legoned. anyways here a paroidy too the ketchup song

dumpster dive frech fries how i love potatos, mix em up with some heinz ketchup, ketchup loves potatoes KETCHUP LOVEs POTATOEs.
i knew a guy, loved to drink and fly, where he went we do not know 
grabed his pack and away he tramped stumbln home bum hobo

wellll he had flyed to pei to see if he courld find a ground score 
when he got there oh my dear the patatos patotoes paaatattooooss 

but he had no oil and lost his stove so where oh where could he go 
back to town, do the chip wagon rounds and you know how that gos 

dumper dive frech fires how i love potatoe , mix em up with hinez ketchup 
KETCHUP LOVES POTATOES!!!!!!


----------



## kevron (Apr 14, 2010)

Me an revo were runnin around some train yard in scranton PA, singing manowar - Black wind fire an steal as.. "Sparks an 40s of steel, an to teach the soul to heal, Sparks and 40s of steel an to teach the liver to fail!"


----------

